# Welcher Reifen für sandigen, weichen Boden?



## schoeppi (9. Juli 2015)

Welcher kann das besonders gut?

Laufradgrösse 29, für sehr leichten Fahrer, XC-Rennen.

Achso, Luftdruckempfehlung wäre auch schön.


----------



## zett78 (9. Juli 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Achso, Luftdruckempfehlung wäre auch schön.





Selber testen!

wenn du dann den richtigen Reifen gefunden hast. Wie soll da jmd. eine verlässliche Angabe für deinen Einsatzbereich/Setup machen??

hier gibts auch ein gutes Thema zu 29er Reifen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-29er-reifen-thread.445970/page-303#post-13076423


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (9. Juli 2015)

Testen geht leider nicht.
Ankommen und Rennen fahren.

Die ganzen üblichen Reifenempfehlungen kenn ich, es geht hier ganz speziell um das Thema Sand, weicher Boden.

Generell: auf Sand Druck eher höher oder eher niedriger als normal?


----------



## zett78 (9. Juli 2015)

Reifen für ein Rennen!?
Lohnt sich das, fährst du vorne mit, lebst du davon?
Was hast du aktuell drauf? Ein RoRo oder RaRa werden wohl von der Performance auch nicht so schlecht auf dem Geläuf sein.

p.s.:
Auf Sand fährt man mit weichen, breiten und profillosen Reifen am schnellsten. Diese dicken Reifen hinterlassen kaum eine Spur und haben aus diesem Grund auch einen sehr geringen Rollwiderstand. Darum gilt: Je feiner der Sand, desto weniger Luft muss in den Reifen. Den richtigen Reifendruck findet man mit ein wenig Feingefühl selbst, das eigene Körpergewicht sollte man bei der Einschätzung auch berücksichtigen.
Gute Strandreifen sind z.B. der Big Apple von Schwalbe, der Schwalbe Super Moto (die Wettkampf-version des Big Apple) und der Vredestein B-Each. Diese haben kaum bis überhaupt kein Profil. Der optimale Luftdruck für diese Reifen liegt bei 1-1.5 bar. Breite Reifen haben in Kombination mit geringem Luftdruck eine große Oberfläche, so dass sie mit diesen Reifen förmlich über den Sand „driften“ können. Der Nachteil bei so geringem Luftdruck ist jedoch das Risiko eines Plattens durch spitze Gegenstände. Für ein geschmeidiges Rollverhalten bei so weichen Reifen eignen sich ultradünne Innenreifen oder Latex Fluid, welches den Reifen wirksam vor einem Platten schützt; Eventuelle Löcher werden von innen direkt abgedichtet. Ebenso vermindert Latex den Rollwiderstand und sorgt für bessere Traktion des Reifens im Sand.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2015)

Ich finde schon dass es sich lohnt. Habt seit 6 Wochen den Speedking hinten drauf, der geht mega ab. Grip war bisher völlig ausreichend. Vorne Raceking. Druck laut meiner Topeak Standpumpe 1,2 Bar bei 58kg. Latexschläuche. Platzierungen seitdem 1,1,2 ;-)
Hier in der Pfalz ist es relativ sandig man fährt immer wieder durch regelrechte "Sandkästen".


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juli 2015)

Fatbike! Außendurchmesser 29 Zoll.


----------



## schoeppi (10. Juli 2015)

zett78 schrieb:


> Reifen für ein Rennen!?
> Lohnt sich das, fährst du vorne mit, lebst du davon?
> Was hast du aktuell drauf? Ein RoRo oder RaRa werden wohl von der Performance auch nicht so schlecht auf dem Geläuf sein.



Es geht nicht um mich sondern um meinen Junior. AK U13.
Davon leben tut er nicht, ich muss zahlen. 
Aber ja, er fährt vorne mit. 
Normalerweise ist er auf X-King 2.2 v. u. h. unterwegs.

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die Aufklärung, das war hilfreich.

@[email protected] : auch an dich, das hilft.

@Trail Surfer : das hilft jetzt weniger.


----------

